# adding another clown fish



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

hello,

i've been having a 20 gal tank with a clown fish (Amphiprion percula) for month and a half now. he is only fish in the tank. his roomates are a cleaner shrimp, two hermit crabs, and other creatures that hide in live rock... after a lot of reading online some say it's okay to add another clown, some say it's not. i would really want to get another one so that the one i have is not alone. what do you think?

thanks in advance


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

get the same type of clown (a larger one if you can find one) and hope you can pair them up


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

thank you for your reply! i went to one pet store and some fish had an ich so i didn't wanna buy there. so i went to another pet store and bought smaller clownfish and it has little darker fins that my old one has. the big one is chasing smaller around, bitting it, but then they stop at the bottom, then the bigger one is ignoring it, then they chase around agin - i think the bigger one is showing who is the boss. i hope the smaller guy will be ok and that they will pair up.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

johnny_gitara said:


> thank you for your reply! i went to one pet store and some fish had an ich so i didn't wanna buy there. so i went to another pet store and bought smaller clownfish and it has little darker fins that my old one has. the big one is chasing smaller around, bitting it, but then they stop at the bottom, then the bigger one is ignoring it, then they chase around agin - i think the bigger one is showing who is the boss. i hope the smaller guy will be ok and that they will pair up.


are you sure they are both the same kind? 

Keep an eye on them it might simply be new tank type of thing. i have 3 mated pairs of false percs and they took too each other within a day or two.

The reason i said to get a bigger one is usually to stop aggression from the fish who already calls the tank home, and also if you get a larger one its usually a female and the small one is able to change sex.


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

yes they are both the same species - Amphirion percula. chasing stopped they are swimming together now.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

johnny_gitara said:


> yes they are both the same species - Amphirion percula. chasing stopped they are swimming together now.


yay!


----------

